# Tell me when to stop: now with pot pics



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2011)

I got pics, so I'll just keep posting them until everyone is sick of them.  More to follow- a friend came over and took good shots.








Top fire, baby!





Looking through one of the passive dampers towards some yunomi.





From the front, with various air-controls removed to burn down the coal bed






Firebox.  That's where I put the fire.  yup


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2011)

Following pics taken last night by my friend Heather.  More of the same, but they're sort of like sunset pics I think

The firebox door ajar





Me doing my super-villain impression.  Notice the flame/kiln interior color in the other photos- the light can damage your eyes.  I get a "tan" of sorts when I fire.





Looking through the "side-stoke" port.





Side stoke wood





More


----------



## fossil (Apr 19, 2011)

I _never_ get tired of seeing the pics from you firing that beast, AP.  Rick


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, but do you have any pics with fire in them???


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 19, 2011)

Super cool pics AP.....would love to try that...my friend has a "small kiln"...she uses to make jewelry with....she uses a clay that burns off and the silver pieces are left......hey that trollbead contest is goin on...got an email about it....thinkin of designing a bead....prolly won't win though....but may give it a good shot.....the winning bead is in 24 kt......not much of anything but would be a cool addition to my collection......hey keep posting pics.....love to see.....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> I _never_ get tired of seeing the pics from you firing that beast, AP.  Rick



Thanks bud.  Good to "see" you here.  Was thinking of you a bit this weekend- I did the whole firing myself this time with a few visitors, so it gets to be a time to meditate.

dT- fire.  I'll work with that.  I still think that fire is a fad and will go the way of leg warmers.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome Fire! Cant wait to see what comes out?


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 19, 2011)

No...........Don't.............Stop.........
Way cool pics, AP


----------



## wood spliter (Apr 20, 2011)

I sure like the pic's


----------



## bogydave (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pics
2 of them I had to put on my face shield, the heat was too much.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 20, 2011)

Keep em comming Adios!

Billy


----------



## Jags (Apr 20, 2011)

My eyes, my eyes.  Now that is hot.

When do you get to crack it open and see all the goodies?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks folks.  Opening the kiln on Sunday.  I already peeked in- stuff in the bottom back didn't get so much lovin, but the stuff that I could see up front looked awesome!


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 20, 2011)

I could feel the heat


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 20, 2011)

COOL, Sunday is AP pic day  Can't wait to see the goodies that come out of the kiln.


----------



## begreen (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice shots AP! That is hot! I'm surprised you still have eyebrows.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 21, 2011)

honestly, my nostril hairs, eyelashes, and eyebrows all got just a little trim.  I could smell burnt hair half the day.  That firebox design is pretty cool- when it's loaded up some times you can put your hand on the top of the wood charge.  Many wood kilns will ignite your clothes if you stand in front for more than a few seconds.  Always wear natural fibers!!


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 21, 2011)

That is some great stuff there.  Do you use a blower of some sort to increase oxygen and bring up the temperature, or is the simply the volume of wood that does it?  

Keep the pics coming.  This is something not seen everyday by most people.  Fire in a different use other than stoves... nice.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 22, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Many wood kilns will ignite your clothes if you stand in front for more than a few seconds.



Cool!

Awesome pics. More!! I'd love to see that in person some time.


----------



## Jags (Apr 22, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never tire of watching clothes ignite.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 22, 2011)

All rise for the King of the Pyros.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 26, 2011)

Kiln open





Note the broken bowl up top- wha happen?





Star Trek danger scene shot





More potses





Hip flasks









Unglazed plate with porcelain slip flowers





Other side





Yunomi 





Drippy lusciousness





Obelisk vase





Cups and such


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2011)

Outstanding stuff.  Too much to even comment on.

In that second pic on the right hand side, that wouldn't be a steamer pot lid, would it?? :cheese:

Edit: and that boiler plate flask is just too Kewl.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2011)

I am digging on the rough looking mug! (coffee cup)


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 26, 2011)

Great stuff. This might sound strange, but it looks like you, or least the image I have after reading your posts for a couple years now.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks all!  

Flatbed- that actually does make sense, and I appreciate the comment.  I don't think that art has to have overly obvious imagery or highly charged motifs in order to be expressive.  Simplicity, warmth, contrast, and natural flow are ideas in themselves.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 26, 2011)

I had a feeling you would understand.


----------



## fossil (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful stuff, AP, just beautiful.  I might just have to spring for a piece or two.  Rick


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 26, 2011)

AP, I think you out did yourself this time....just wondering how big is your kiln? That is a lot of stuff...did not think so much would come out......I am not familiar with the size of a normal kiln.....did not expect so many masterpieces.....Good work...


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2011)

What is this??


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 26, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> AP, I think you out did yourself this time....just wondering how big is your kiln? That is a lot of stuff...did not think so much would come out......I am not familiar with the size of a normal kiln.....did not expect so many masterpieces.....Good work...



You know, I have actually had the great luxury of seeing and touching the fantastic work of the "pantless one" and can say, without reservation, that pics do them no justice.

Top notch AP, top notch.

Jags...I think its a pineapple peeler...and i'm stickin to it.


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> You know, I have actually had the great luxury of seeing and touching the fantastic work of the "pantless one" and can say, without reservation, that pics do them no justice.



With one of his works of art currently perched on my wood stove, I have to agree, that pictures do not bring out the feel and life of the item.  It is almost like you can "feel" the pottery without touching it.  The warmth, the depth.... I know little of the arts, but this stuff gives me a warm and fuzzy.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 26, 2011)

Jagsy...you got us feelin all sorts of stuff...itchy....warm and fuzzy... :roll: you must be in touch with your inner self today.... :lol: 
betcha that thing in question is for the bottom of something....for looks....as a finishing touch.....just a thought.....


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> you must be in touch with your inner self today.... :lol:



I thought for a second that you were gonna say "in touch with my feminine side", cuz I got news.  If I had a feminine side, I would be in touch with it all the time. %-P


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 26, 2011)

could be the bottom of Jags' feminine side? I've never seen it, so I dunno what it looks like....but from what I hear, it looks good in yoga pants.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 26, 2011)

You bugger Jagsy...that's why I luv ya....betcha I am right about that "odd" piece....but I am not a bettin type of chic..only with the huzband...which again I won today about something .....we only bet a buck but I always freakin win....alwayz... ;-P 20 years... he'll never learn.....now where's AP when we need answerz.....


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> could be the bottom of Jags' feminine side? I've never seen it, so I dunno what it looks like....but from what I hear, it looks good in yoga pants.



Whats "yoga"? Isn't that the pudding stuff that tricks you into thinking it will be sweet, until your face puckers inside out?


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 26, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that sounds like an excellent product idea my friend.....we should co-ordinate with AP to get some ceramic packaging for this "yoga"...maybe offer it in random and various flavors....like clam,tobacco, and jerk chicken. Maybe put chunks of real clam,tobacco,and jerk chicken in the bottom.


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or the holy grail - jellybeans?

(we probably better get back to the pottery or we will spill to many secrets of this new product)


----------



## fossil (Apr 26, 2011)

Man, did this thread ever go south.   %-P   Rick


----------



## Jags (Apr 26, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Man, did this thread ever go south.   %-P   Rick



Trying to turn it back North. :coolsmile:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 26, 2011)

OK boyz....turn her North......what is that freakin thing AP...inquiring mindz wanna know.....


----------



## fossil (Apr 26, 2011)

Turn off your z-lock, Photon.   %-P   Rick


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 26, 2011)

Some customers that come to most of our shows and have become friends have 2 chihuahuas.  One of them (Frankie) eats too fast and makes himself sick, so I made that ring-shaped bowl to put his food in.  It will slow him down to have to pick it out of the ring like that.

I can make them in people size if anyone needs.

Thanks for the kind words (but not all of the imagery... yoga pants?)

edit: GO BRUINS


----------



## potter (Apr 29, 2011)

Pots look great, AP.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 5, 2011)

[quote author="Adios Pantalones" date="1303840806"]Kiln open




Nice flames and beautiful work.





Zap


----------

